
The V Programming Language - fortran77
https://github.com/vlang/v
======
gus_massa
> _Key Features of V_

> _Fast compilation: ≈100k — 1.2 million loc /s_

> _Performance: within 3% of C_

Note that these are not "features" backed by benchmarks. These is only a
"whislist".

------
lioeters
I'm intrigued by many aspects of the language: focus on staying small, simple
and fast; emitting a single statically linked binary with no dependencies; no
null, undefined values or behavior; immutable by default; cross-platform GUI
library..

Comparison with other languages:
[https://vlang.io/compare](https://vlang.io/compare)

It's an ambitious vision with clearly well-thought-out design. Can't believe
it's just one person behind it. I hope the project gets the support and
traction it deserves.

------
6thaccount2
This looks like C with many of the benefits you'd get from something like
Python where strings and hashes are really easy with the built-ins methods of
dealing with them.

How fast is the alpha version and has any work been made for the GUI/Graphics
library?

